# 2004 - 745iL, is this a good lease?



## kimer12345 (Mar 13, 2004)

Being offered 36 month lease from BMW. Here are the details:

2004 745iL
MSRP $81,250
(every option MINUS sport package, cold weather, ride height, active cruise)
negotiated price $78,750
36 month lease
15K/year miles
.0023 money factor
59% residual
zero down
all fees, taxes, etc. included in monthly payment of $1,232
due at signing (deposit & 1st month) $2,828.

Where does this need to be adjusted aka lowered?  I can put a bit down, but I've heard that's there's no use in that?.... Can my sticker be negotiated down?


----------



## Froggie (Sep 24, 2002)

*.*

your payment is about $150 too much, try MSD? or negotiating the buy price down.


----------



## kimer12345 (Mar 13, 2004)

*forgive my ignorance...but what is MSD?...*

forgive my ignorance...but what is MSD?...


----------



## infonaut (Jun 20, 2002)

*Auto spies buying service smokes that deal*

They did way better for a friend of mine...it's well worht the fee


----------

